# salt brine



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking for some salt brine in the west michigan area. We are looking at trying prewet with some liquid's this year. Just looking for 10 to 15 gallons for now.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Make your own

get a trash can and put 50 pound of salt in then add 21 gallons of water. agitate till desolved!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

pabaker66;1534932 said:


> Make your own
> 
> get a trash can and put 50 pound of salt in then add 21 gallons of water. agitate till desolved!


Ditto, that little bit of quantity shouldn't be tough to make.

.............


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got mine going right now. I'm also trying it on a small scale to see how it works. I plan on pre treating walkways with a 10% addition of calcium, I'll post my results as soon as i get a chance to use it. PS. I'm using a 32 gallon trash can with a 3/4 hp sump pump with Water softener salt as its more pure.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

That is how I made mine last season. I liked the results so much that I now have a brine maker that does 400 gallons per hour.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think softener salt is more exapencive than bagged rock salt. I was surprised how little was there was in the bottom of trash can after I made a batch. Fyi


----------



## snomover (Dec 31, 2010)

pabaker66;1535401 said:


> I think softener salt is more exapencive than bagged rock salt. I was surprised how little was there was in the bottom of trash can after I made a batch. Fyi


What do you mean? Was there a lot or a little left? and did you use regular ice melt or did you use water softener salt?


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry,

i used regular bagged rock salt. 

there was very little left after it was done. maybe a coffee cup full


----------



## Under Pressure5 (Dec 23, 2011)

*New to Salt Brine!*

Hello All, I have recently purchased a salt brine making setup as well as truck mounted boom sprayer etc. In my area it has been hard to compare our services to others. I could use some guidance on what to charge to : 1. A ball park price for selling brine to other contractors 2. Rates to apply the brine.

Let's say for example our target market is residential homes. Average drive is 60'.
I was thinking a weekly application for the winter months(depending on the weather)

Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. I can get rock salt for $75.00 per ton.
To make Brine- cost per gallon $0.12

Thanks in advance -
Mark
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Will post findings


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

pabaker66;1534932 said:


> Make your own
> 
> get a trash can and put 50 pound of salt in then add 21 gallons of water. agitate till desolved!


So what if you wanted to add calcium chloride what % would you use to treat 21 gallons of water?


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

ask Kabota!!! I have not messed with that yet!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

snowguys;1537170 said:


> So what if you wanted to add calcium chloride what % would you use to treat 21 gallons of water?


I have never tried to make my own calcium chloride. I have tried substituting well brine for it but didn't care for it. I have stuck with Liquidow 32%.

I found this on Plowsite some time ago, I'll repost it here.

"First, there is no more Dowflake (78-78%). There is only Dowflake Xtra (83-87%).

Now put 41 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra in 8.2 gallons of water and you will end up with 10 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride.

If you wanted to make 250 gallons of 32% calcium chloride, you would need 1036 lbs. of Dowflake Xtra and 206.1 gallons of water.

Also, back to the original ?. In one gallon of water - 4 lbs. Dowflake Xtra and 0.8 gallons of water will give you 1 gallon of 32% cc.

For winter applications, the highest you should attempt to make is a 35% solution. Anything other 35% will fall out of suspension in freezing weather."

So to add by volume 10%. 21 gallons x 10%= 2.1 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride is needed,
To make 2.1 gallons of 32% liquid calcium chloride =8.4 lbs of Dowflake Xtra into 1.68 gallons of water

Answer: 8.5 pounds into 1.75 gallons I would think would be close enough?


----------

